
Flask book project funded in just 36 hours on Kickstarter - rpicard
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-flask-book-project/posts/513183
======
andymoe
Man, I seriously expected this to be a flask disguised as a book. A book on
Flask is cool too though.

~~~
rpicard
Haha, I hope you weren't too disappointed.

